# Fencing



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

I did a search on "Fencing" here and found some good idea's but nothing that would work in my situation. 

I would like something rustic that would resemble real fencing and thought "tooth-picks". Cut in half, soaked in walnut stain, drill a 3/32" hole, stick pointy end down and ca in place. Then add cross bars and ca. Spacing and appearance (weathered, broken-down, or straight) depends on application.

Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Did you look at http://www.cvmw.com/index.htm? Central Valley, They have fencing.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

rsv1ho said:


> I did a search on "Fencing" here and found some good idea's but nothing that would work in my situation.
> 
> I would like something rustic that would resemble real fencing and thought "tooth-picks". Cut in half, soaked in walnut stain, drill a 3/32" hole, stick pointy end down and ca in place. Then add cross bars and ca. Spacing and appearance (weathered, broken-down, or straight) depends on application.
> 
> Anyone ever tried this?


Not specifically, no. But from it's first inception, part of this hobby has always been having the tools and creativity to make what you can't (or don't want to) buy.

I say go for it!

The only change I would make would be to build sections flat on the workbench, then glue them in place. Trying to get parts lined up on your layout might get frustrating.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Roadside cable fence*



rsv1ho said:


> I did a search on "Fencing" here and found some good idea's but nothing that would work in my situation.
> 
> I would like something rustic that would resemble real fencing and thought "tooth-picks". Cut in half, soaked in walnut stain, drill a 3/32" hole, stick pointy end down and ca in place. Then add cross bars and ca. Spacing and appearance (weathered, broken-down, or straight) depends on application.
> 
> Anyone ever tried this?


 rsv1ho;

I have built some things that are roughly similar to what you have in mind. My projects were railings for two wooden bridges and a type of pre-guardrail roadside fence. The last one (prototype) consists of concrete posts about 8"x 8" with steel cables connecting the posts. There are usually two levels of cable. My model was made from 1/16" square basswood for the posts and sewing thread for the cables. The two bridges are shown below. The covered bridge has interior railings made of stripwood. The wooden truss road bridge has brass (white) railings for strength, since the railings are external and the bridge gets handled to let a lift-out section of scenery (just to the right of the river) be removed.* This bridge is held in place by metal plates and magnets. Both bridges are scratchbuilt from basswood, and both are N-scale.

* Note: If your fence will be in a position where it could be damaged by curious fingers, I recommend soldered brass construction disguised to look like wood. The little coal unloading trestle below was made with stripwood fastened with white glue. Being N-scale, and given the tiny size of the cross bracing, (For comparison, the main posts of the trestle bents are only 1/16" square) The model is quite delicate. While attempting to cut down the height of the trestle, to fit in a new location, it came apart at multiple joints. If you look carefully at the far right top of the trestle supports, you can see a piece of cross bracing has broken off. The railings on the coal trestle are soldered brass wire. (barely visible in the photo)
I am in the process of building an all-brass copy of this trestle, which will be much more rugged.

Good luck;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks all for your responses.

Nice job TF and what I had in mind. I first thought ringing the whole layout with fencing but have drawn in my sails on that. Now thinking just rustic back lot fencing and barriers between themes. 

I couldn't make up my mind what to model. I love the old 1890's 4-4-0's but also 1930's '40's and '50's steam too. So I intend to divide my layout into those two era's. 

8'X12' layout so it will be tight. 

Getting ready for those winter 15 hour days with no sunlight first job was to install a new LED ceiling light in place of the little candelabras, now I can see what I'm doing. 

Base done, most of it will be covered with the usual's.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Access?*



rsv1ho said:


> Thanks all for your responses.
> 
> Nice job TF and what I had in mind. I first thought ringing the whole layout with fencing but have drawn in my sails on that. Now thinking just rustic back lot fencing and barriers between themes.
> 
> ...


rsv1ho;

Thanks for the compliment.
Yes LED overhead lighting is great. I have a bunch of those LED shop lights in my "California basement" (garage) I also cannibalized some round ceiling fixtures for banks of LEDs to light my layout.
You say you are building an 8' x 12' layout, is that one solid table, or is there an aisle in the middle? If it's one big solid table, you will have an extremely hard job trying to reach any track beyond 3' from the front. The other access possibility would be if you have room to walk around all sides.
If one, or more, sides will be against walls, you could mount the table on heavy-duty casters with toe brakes. (The brakes keep the table from moving if you just lean against it.) The table will be very steady with the brakes on. One source for the casters is www.harborfreight.com
Post a photo of your fence when it's built.

good luck, have fun;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know what scale your doing but go outside and get some wood off the branches that fall off your trees.
A lot of old fences were made from trees, with a little whittling you could make some for any scale. 
Free, all you need is some muscle.  


Just one example,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another,


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

traction fan said:


> rsv1ho;
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.
> Yes LED overhead lighting is great. I have a bunch of those LED shop lights in my "California basement" (garage) I also cannibalized some round ceiling fixtures for banks of LEDs to light my layout.
> ...


Sort of an L with a triangle insert that should soften a curve. 

It's a start.

I'm sure the last picture will lay over on it side. Tried to correct it but the computer has a mind of it's own. 

Bob


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I got laser cut fencing from Monroe Models. It isn’t as rustic as the photos above but I’m happy with it.


----------



## hahasarah69 (Dec 28, 2021)

Lemonhawk said:


> Did you look at http://www.cvmw.com/index.htm? Central Valley, They have fencing.


they have built it amazingly


----------

